# Need suggestions for an evil clown room



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

So I start hauling my stuff in to out local haunt and I'm telling the guys there about these forums. They tell me they want to do an evil clown room. They have the costumes and thats about it. No time to make anything too fancy or detailed. The room is totally dark and layout is flexible. This is a room that's maybe 30 feet wide and 70 feet long.

So what can we put together that has a fright in it and is more than just people dancing around acting evilly clownish?


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Quick ideas:

-A dot room with clown masks on the walls. However, one "mask" is a person wearing a mask and a suit that's the same color/pattern as the walls

-Make so that several "giant clown puppets" (clown dummies on ropes) hang from the ceiling. One of the "puppets" is someone in a suit, acting as lifelike as possible until the customers least expect it. Giant building blocks (cardboard boxes with letter painted on them) can spell out "You're Dead" (Perhaps a clown could be hiding in one of the boxes and only have dummies hanging from the ceiling to throw people off). You can also have hanging (as in "noosed") stuffed animals for added effect.

-Make the room look like it's one of those carnival games where you have to shoot at ducks, except the customers are walking where the ducks would go and the clowns are "firing" at them...


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Great ideas AMM! I'm printing this out and taking it to the haunt with me tonight. I already introduced them to the idea of a dot/mask room (which I've done before) but theres no time to make the dots so masks are a definite possibility. And the 'shooting ducks' idea is priceless!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Make sure you play some carnival/fair music really low and barely audible. I was walking through the state fair here about a week ago when everything had closed down, and some music was playing really really low. I was expecting to turn around and see some demented clown standing behind me  .


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Zeltino said:


> Make sure you play some carnival/fair music really low and barely audible. I was walking through the state fair here about a week ago when everything had closed down, and some music was playing really really low. I was expecting to turn around and see some demented clown standing behind me  .



What qualifies as "clown music"?


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> What qualifies as "clown music"?


Maybe like some music you would hear on a merry-go-round.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

That was going to be my next post asking for some evil clown/carnival/midway music. I have one good track of a haunted carousel but it's only about 90 seconds. Would like some variety. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Death Wraith said:


> That was going to be my next post asking for some evil clown/carnival/midway music. I have one good track of a haunted carousel but it's only about 90 seconds. Would like some variety. Any suggestions?


I searched around the forums for you and found this thread:

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=53766&highlight=clown+music

You should hopefully find some good music there! Good luck!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Evil clowns*

This year, my theme is Pirates. I have already decided on evil clowns for next year, so I have started thinking a little.

Get a big box, make a Jack-in-the-Box. The clown inside should have a big knife.

Have someone hanging in a balloon noose.

Big shoes with spikes in the end.

"Dead" balloon animal on the ground with a chalk outline and blood pool.

How about a poster on the wall advertising "Zippy, the Juggling Clown." On the ground is a dead body clown prop with 2 amputated arms and 3 chainsaw props.

A clown juggling severed heads.

One of those arcade machines where you maneuver the claw and try to drop it and snap a stuffed animal. Make one out of a large box, plexiglass, and body parts instead of stuffed animals.

That's all I could come up with in five minutes, let me think some more, and I will post back to you.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hallowtheme said:


> That's all I could come up with in five minutes, let me think some more, and I will post back to you.


ALL you could up with??? That was pretty good! LOL! Love the "dead" balloon animal idea.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Geeze, expected "Pennywise" to seize this particular thread and give us a Scare For The Ages. Oh, well.

How about a variation on the Clown Theme? Clown Puppets. I assume your're in a room with a ceiling. Your Clowns could be connected to the ceiling via visible strings, say, "velcrowed" in place. At a given signal, all the strings fall away from the ceiling; the Clowns are now "loose" to pusue their victims. Once they all realize that they are "free" a strobe light comes on and, well you know the rest. Soundtrack? How about an Oldie from the '60's. "Puppetman" by the Fifth Dimension.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

This year I am having a clown room for my haunt. We are going to have 2 or 3 clown actors in the room with hidden silly string cans and when the guests walk in my clowns will come alive and shoot people with silly string. We are also having an old chest that I painted neon colors to have a clown pop out of. This is our first shot at attempting pnuematics... We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm glad you liked my ideas, Death Wraith! I must confess that I didn't the shooting gallery idea. I think I saw it on this forum a few years back and figured that it was too good of an idea to be forgotten. You can either buy some toy guns and modify them to make an LED flash to simulate gunshots or use cap pistols to make shooting effects.

You can find some more clown ideas here 

As for clown music

This site has some samples of "evil clown music" from the Midnight Circus album on their products page. If that isn't to your liking, perhaps you can use the "Killer Clowns From Outer Space" song?

Ooh, that gives me an idea! You could spraypaint webbed giant spider victim props pink and hang them to make your own version of the "cotton candy coccoons" from the movie.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

i so wanted to do that... maybe i still have time.... my clown room was inspired from that movie


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

It is probably too late for this year but maybe somebody else can use it for next year.

There is a haunt near me that has a maze of sheets that you have to make your way through. There are clowns jumping at you all over the place. You don't know when they will be behind a sheet. I think the maze is made of plywood partitions that are covered with sheets. Then the pathway has sheets hanging down 
that you have to go through. You just have to feel your way to get out. 


Can one of the actors jugle? He could juggle some severed heads or body parts.

A clown can torture another actor with a flower (or other object) that squirts blood instead of water??? Squirt, evil laugh. Kinda silly but there isn't any harm in getting a laugh.
Too lame?


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont think its lame. I need to come up with something for my clowns to do. I bought some severed heads and thought about the juggling part but no one knows how to juggle. bummer. My room is kinda small and it's the first room people will walk into. I am clueless on what they can do besides the silly string. Anyone with ideas?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I have this really demented sounding song on a compilation disc that freaks my daughters out...they hate it because it scares them.

It's kind of a "carnival" sounding song...sort of...with kind of an "oompah" background bass line going on...sort of...and some kind of xylophone or similar sounding instruments...sort of...with tinney sounding music otherwise...sort of...

...the singing was done through a cheap electric megaphone, I think...at least, that's the sound...

...and I think it's sung in German...but I can't tell for certain (I haven't brushed up on my German in years...nor my French, but it doesn't sound French...)


In any case - *Death Wraith*, if you're still looking for some twisted clown music, I think this will fit the bill - send me your e-mail address (PM).


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

My yard haunt includes a killer clown section and will have static clowns in various places and my brother and my husband will be dressed as clowns. I have a long camping table set up with a sheet on it and either my brother or hubby will be "disemboweling" a large stuffed clown doll on the table. As TOT'rs walk by and watch the clown doing the disemboweling, the other live clown will sneak up behind them with a big plastic knife and then start laughing loudly.

For music I bought the Carnival of Lost Souls CD by Nox Arcana and burned only 12 of the 21 tracks onto a new disk, repeating several times. I only used 12 of them because some of them don't sound at all like carnival music but several of them are perfect.

I also have a pneumatic trash can clown that will be hidden at the edge of some black tarp to scare the TOT'rs as they exit.

This is my first year using a clown theme and I'm real excited about it.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow southernbelle.... this is my first time too. your sounds like it will be awsome. how many static clowns are you going to have? whats the decor like on the walls? I am using neon webs.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

It's outdoors so there aren't really any "walls", just a room that will be enclosed with black tarp. I'll have 2 twelve ft. clowns, Stabbo the clown and 2 or 3 people dressed as killer clowns. The "surgical" table is set up in front of a large Crepe Murtle (sp?) tree that has a bunch of severed latex heads hanging from it. And there are spider webs and colored floodlights and a fogger and the music.

If I have time I will paint a large cardboard TV box to look like a jack-in-the-box box and put one of the 12 ft. clowns in that.

Whew! Tons to do. I will try to post pics this weekend.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats cool. I only have black plastic for walls so i am limited too. no rush on the pics i totally feel ya on tons of stuff to do  i takin a break... i'm off til thursday so all weekend i will be doing something lol but who isn't.


----------



## The~Gasm (Oct 23, 2006)

for the music, check out ICP (insane clown posse) most of there albums have crazy carnival mixes for the into and outros. loop it and youd be all set


----------



## evilbike (Oct 26, 2005)

check out klown from virgil http://www.virgilmusic.net/music.html


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I have the virgil Klown music and it is a great cd to use if you just want music. There is no laughing sound effects on there except for the last 2 tracks I think and I wasn't too empressed with them but the music is awsome.


----------



## Mental Nightmares (Oct 11, 2013)

Thats the sell, a clown that tries to juggle but can't then gets mad and needs new heads!


----------



## stacicali (Sep 28, 2013)

Midnight Syndicate has an album called Carnival Arcane with creepy carnival music. I was just in Spirit Halloween and they had some great scary glow in the dark animatronic clowns.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Sound effects. Strobe light. Black light?


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

I love these ideas! One really cool thing I saw a few years ago: Have a person in a clown suit wearing large polka dots that blend in with a polka-dotted wall. At some point, the clown could emerge from the wall and really scare people. I screamed so loud that I thought I was going to give everyone (including myself) a heart attack! If you're looking for creepy circus music, you might want to check out my original horror-themed collections. One of them, called HORRORSHOW: Big Top, specifically focuses on creepy circus music! My brother (who creates annual "haunts") mentioned that his Halloween community was looking for this, so I went ahead and composed it  If you're interested, feel free to preview it on Bandcamp at http://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-big-top . . . Jeannie


----------

